# Crowdfunding fehlschläge



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. September 2012)

*Crowdfunding fehlschläge*

Kürzlich wurd "day one" auf unbestimmte Zeit vrschoben weil man 300 000EURO nicht in der aneggebenen Zeit zusammen hatte.
Zudem muss man Wissen das dieses Projekt Ein CLICK AND POINT adventure werden sollte.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ein simples Spiel das nur ein paar Interaktionen und viel Grafik (Zeichnungen) und sehr wenigen Effekten 300 000 Euro Kosten soll.
So ein adventure müssten 10 Mann bewerkstelligen können. dazu vertrieb und marketing und da frage ich mich wieso die soviel Geld brauchen.
Zumal so ein click and point Spiel ziemlich einfach ist
Für die, die es nicht kennen 
das Spielprinzip ist Bilder (gemalt oder Fotos) werden mit interaktionen und animationen (etwa wie ein smiley) und einer Geschichte erzählt also nix mit action und komplexen render aufgaben KI und sowas sondern nur Rätsel und wenn es hochkommt kleine Reaktion Spielchen. Kurz ein sehr billiges Spiel kaum kosten für programmieren und lediglich ein paar Grafiker und Künstler die die Bilder machen.
Schönes bsp die csi Spiele oder die alten akte x Spiele (reine Fotostrecken) aber die Musik macht es.
Was meint ihr sind solche Summen wirklich nötig.
Ach das Spiel ist an mangelnder Interesse gecancelt worden es kamen nur 60 000€ zusammen.


----------



## ReaCT (15. September 2012)

*AW: Crowdfunding fehlschläge*

Mir kam schon neulich beim pcgh Artikel, den ich auch mal sehr gut fand, ein Gedanke. Nachdem ich nämlich gelesen hatte, dass man bei einem Fehlschlag nicht alle geld zurückzahlen muss, könnte man doch unrealistisch hohe Ziele angeben. Wenn diese erreicht werden, naja auch nicht schlecht , aber wenn nicht, dann hat man eben für gar nichts noch Kohle eingesammelt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2012)

*AW: Crowdfunding fehlschläge*

Da gibts nur ein Problem: Ein Kickstarter-Projekt kommt nur zustande, wenn die Minimalsumme auch erreicht wurde. Falls das nicht geschieht, gibts auch kein Geld bzw. es muss niemand was bezahlen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. September 2012)

*AW: Crowdfunding fehlschläge*

Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass ein Projekt tot ist: Viele starten etwas später einen weiteren Versuch und informieren dann gleich mal all die, die beim ersten mal dabei waren. Dadurch steht so ein Spiel generell höher in der Liste, wird mehr gesehen und gewinnt meist mehr Pledges; zudem versuchen sie mehr um das Projekt zu werben. Allerdings gibt es dann immer noch keine Garantie, dass es auch reicht


----------



## Lotto (9. November 2012)

*AW: Crowdfunding fehlschläge*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> .
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ein simples Spiel das nur ein paar Interaktionen und viel Grafik (Zeichnungen) und sehr wenigen Effekten 300 000 Euro Kosten soll.
> So ein adventure müssten 10 Mann bewerkstelligen können. dazu vertrieb und marketing und da frage ich mich wieso die soviel Geld brauchen.


 
Nimm mal ein Jahresgehalt von 40000 Brutto an, da kommt dann noch der Arbeitgeberanteil drauf, sind wir bei 60000 Euro. Mit 300000 Euro kannst du also 10 Mann ein halbes Jahr lang bezahlen. Bei einer 40 Stundenwoche sind dies bei 25 Tagen Urlaub und ca. 5 Feiertagen im Jahr (15d/halbes Jahr) dann 23 Wochen mal 40h/Woche = 920 Stunden. Das ist jetzt nicht sooo viel, wer schonmal Software beruflich entwicklet hat weiss, dass es mit Entwickeln alleine nicht getan ist, die Software muss ja auch noch auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden, es müssen Dokumente geschrieben werden, etc.
In dieset Zeit muss natürlich auch das Organisatorische erledigt werden, weshalb von den 10 Leuten min. 2 Fulltime organisieren (mit Publishern verhandeln etc.).
Hierbei sind nicht berücksichtigt: Miete von Räumlichkeiten (dürften auch einige 10000 Euro sein), Kosten für das Equipment, Spezialsoftware (kann sehr sehr teuer werden, da gewerbliche Lizenzen teurer sind), Stromkosten, Wasserkosten, Inet-Traffic (Unternehmen kriegen keine Flatrates), Verischerungskosten, Krankheitstage der Mitarbeiter...

Also 300000 Euro sind eigentlich gar nix.


----------



## flasha (10. November 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzlich wurd "day one" auf unbestimmte Zeit vrschoben weil man 300 000EURO nicht in der aneggebenen Zeit zusammen hatte.
> Zudem muss man Wissen das dieses Projekt Ein CLICK AND POINT adventure werden sollte.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ein simples Spiel das nur ein paar Interaktionen und viel Grafik (Zeichnungen) und sehr wenigen Effekten 300 000 Euro Kosten soll.
> ...



Man merkt das du keine Ahnung hast.


----------

